# How to Switch Between TV1 & TV2?



## Sooper (Oct 6, 2011)

We have a 722K installed on our main room TV. We use both TV1 and TV2 on the same TV so we can watch either while the other is recording.

The issue come when the DVR is recording two stations. Both TV1 and TV2 are recording. Obviously it defaults us to watch one of the two but I want to know if I can switch back and forth between TV1 and TV2 when they are both recording without stopping either or changing settings.

Maybe just a swap junction. If I try to change while both are recording, it will ask me to stop recording one of them and I don't want to do that.

I know I can change a specific timer to a different TV1 / 2 but I still wouldn't be able to switch between the two given the event that I want to see or check out a bit of both.

Is there a function or feature that does what I am asking?

Thanks.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

PIP!
The PIP (Picture in Picture) button will put TV1 and TV2 on the screen at the same time. Further pressing of the PIP button will cycle trough splitting the pictures evenly, making one big and the other small, and switching between them. You may have to hit Enter to getback to full screen on the selected picture - don't quite remember.

Play with your PIP!


----------



## Sooper (Oct 6, 2011)

dmspen said:


> PIP!
> The PIP (Picture in Picture) button will put TV1 and TV2 on the screen at the same time. Further pressing of the PIP button will cycle trough splitting the pictures evenly, making one big and the other small, and switching between them. You may have to hit Enter to getback to full screen on the selected picture - don't quite remember.
> 
> Play with your PIP!


Thanks so much for the tip, though I have never gotten results when I press the PIP button. That was one of the first buttons I played with when we first got Dish and it's never done anything.

Ideas?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you sure you're running in Single User Mode?


----------



## Sooper (Oct 6, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> Are you sure you're running in Single User Mode?


Okay here's the house setup. The main room that my Wife and I watch TV in has the 722K unit connected to the TV.

I have a non DVR unit and TV in my den but I cannot pause or watch recorded channels. It's just for watching live channels and it does not interact with the unit upstairs.

There is a TV in our guest room that is somehow tied into the TV and unit in the main room but it is never on and hardly ever in use.

So in our main room we record on both TV1 and TV2 and we watch what's recorded from both TV1 and TV2.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Sooper,

The best solution would be the PIP feature for you. When 2 programs are recording on TV 1 and TV 2, you will not be able to watch a different live program without stopping the recording on the TV you are watching. With PIP, the receiver has to be in single mode. Pressing the PIP button on the remote will bring up the small window in the bottom left corner of the screen. Pressing the PIP button repeated changes the window position or gives you 2 windows side-by-side. When you press the Swap button, you change the active program to the other program. The only other option you have while recording 2 programs at the same time is watching a recorded event from the DVR. If you have any further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Sooper said:


> Okay here's the house setup. The main room that my Wife and I watch TV in has the 722K unit connected to the TV.
> 
> I have a non DVR unit and TV in my den but I cannot pause or watch recorded channels. It's just for watching live channels and it does not interact with the unit upstairs.
> 
> ...


On the front of the 722k, is the orange light to the left or to the right lit up?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

AFAIK, there is no way to do what you're asking. "Swap" only works in live mode, not while watching recordings.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

If you are in Single User Mode you should be able to use the swap button to jump back and forth between the 2 programs that are currently being recorded. I have done that quite often.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone is correct, to do what you want you need to be in Single User mode - but no one told you how to get there. On the receiver open up the door on the right and press the mode button - the orange light on the front should go to the single box instead of the double box. If TV2 is currently in use it may pop up a dialog on screen. Once in single mode the PIP button will work, and pressing the Swap button will switch between the 2 tuners - which is what you are trying to do.

Note - that while in single mode the TV in the guest room will now just be a mirror image of your main TV - you would be unable to watch different channels in both rooms without switching back to Dual Mode.


----------

